# Our Voluptuous Women



## FastTrax (May 11, 2022)

Melissa McCarthy



www.twitter.com/melissamccarthy?lang=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melissa_McCarthy






Kirstie Alley



www.twitter.com/kirstiealley

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirstie_Alley






Margaret Cho



www.twitter.com/margaretcho

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Cho






Roseanne Barr

https://mobile.twitter.com/therealroseanne?lang=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roseanne_Barr






Adele



www.twitter.com/Adele

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adele


----------



## Alligatorob (May 11, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Voluptuous Women


Pretty ladies all, would be no more so skinny.

However I am not sure about their health...  More important than beauty.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 12, 2022)

Beautiful women just like all women .


----------



## Packerjohn (May 12, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Pretty ladies all, would be no more so skinny.
> 
> However I am not sure about their health...  More important than beauty.


Yes, health is important, but what about brains?  I love a woman with brains that can carry on an intelligent conversation.  Beauty comes with youth and often fades with age.  For my money, brains are better because the older you get the smarter you get.  Yes, yes, I know about dementia and Alzhemizer's, but other than that the older you get the smarter you get unless you watch mind killing movies like, "Bad Grandpa."


----------



## dobielvr (May 12, 2022)

All smart, beautiful, talented women.

Just watched Nine Perfect Strangers, and Melissa McCarthy was great in it.


----------



## FastTrax (May 13, 2022)

Christina Hendrix



www.twitter.com/christinahendrk?lang=-en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christina_Hendricks






Emme



www.twitter.com/supermodelemme

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emme_(model)






Sara Ramirez



www.twitter.com/SaraRamirez

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sara_Ramirez






Camryn Manheim



www.twitter.com/camrynmanheim?lang=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camryn_Manheim






Ashley Graham



www.twitter.com/ashleygraham

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashley_Graham_(model)


----------



## Geezerette (May 14, 2022)

I really really hope, and would like to believe, that someday Science will solve the problem of why some people are prone to gaining weight, instead of always ascribing it to a character or will power defect problem, like it was just greed, no impulse control or  a lapse of morals.. I’ve been struggling with it since I was 11. It can be as bad a problem as racism, to be on the receiving end. But still managed to raise a family, earn 2 masters degrees at an excellent university and have good jobs. .


----------



## Nathan (May 14, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Margaret Cho
> 
> Roseanne Barr


I like Margaret Cho!  I don't like Roseanne Barr!


----------



## Lee (May 14, 2022)

Personally for me I do not like myself with extra pounds. I am tall 5'8" and look like The Hulk if I gain too much.

We all need to accept our bodies for what they are, and that goes for both men and women.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 14, 2022)

Always had a 'thing' for Kirstie Alley.

My Daughter-in-Law is a beautiful Amazon. She performs as Wonder Woman at small venues, and this pro-photographer put her image in this poster he made:


----------



## FastTrax (May 30, 2022)

Nothing more heartwarming then a confident woman smiling at the world that cherishes her beauty.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2022)

I must be dumb because I don't really pay attention to people's weight. had to look up heavy women and I saw Kathy Bates. I thought she was a Wonderful actress and never thought about her being overweight


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Adele is not Voluptuous or overweight in any way... once she was a few pounds overweight but she lost all of that...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Roseanne hasn't been overweight for many years...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

She has my Ugly hands... ^^^^ Poor woman


----------



## Serenity4321 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lee said:


> Personally for me I do not like myself with extra pounds. I am tall 5'8" and look like The Hulk if I gain too much.
> 
> We all need to accept our bodies for what they are, and that goes for both men and women.


Same here except I am 5'6 1/2"  I have always been self conscious about my weight if I am heavier than I should be.   I so greatly admire women who accept themselves and are comfortable with where they are weight-wise...I can't seem to get to that place.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> Same here except I am 5'6 1/2"  I have always been self conscious about my weight if I am heavier than I should be.   I so greatly admire women who accept themselves and are comfortable with where they are weight-wise...I can't seem to get to that place.


I can get to that place, and I'm happy in my skin when I'm overweight... but then I have to go out... *yikes*


----------



## Serenity4321 (Jun 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I can get to that place, and I'm happy in my skin when I'm overweight... but then I have to go out... *yikes*


Congrats that you can. I still can't. I just keep on keeping on to get to a good weight. I splurge and enjoy myself and really do not go on a guilt trip but tell myself I will work it off I lose a few pounds then another special occasion comes along..Isn't it amazing how many
'special occasions' there are


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 3, 2022)

It's a mans world but it would be nothing without a woman or a girl.........James Brown


----------



## chic (Jun 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Pretty ladies all, would be no more so skinny.
> 
> However I am not sure about their health...  More important than beauty.


It's not about whether or not they LOOK good. It isn't HEALTHY to be overweight.  Still, they are adults so it's their decision.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 14, 2022)

I think we are being disrespectful leaving out men. Like John Goodman and Kevin James


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 14, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I think we are being disrespectful leaving out men. View attachment 225215Like John Goodman and Kevin James
> View attachment 225217



By all means Sassycakes get that thread going. I wanna be Numero Uno. lolol.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Jun 15, 2022)

chic said:


> It's not about whether or not they LOOK good. It isn't HEALTHY to be overweight.  Still, they are adults so it's their decision.


To me it has always been both..be healthy and look good..as I age I have to accept some changes   ..I feel very sorry for reallyoverweight people. True some do not care but I have read and heard stories of how difficult it is for some to lose weight for various reasons that can't be controlled. I can't imagine doing everything one can and is supposed to do and still not losing..how depressing that must be..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm really glad bigger and big woman are now in modeling jobs.  I think it's a big step forward in helping self esteem and self expression issues.

Used to be that only very slim were modeling.


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Love Cathy Bates and Camryn Manheim


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2022)

I'd like to see women of all sizes, appreciated for who they are, not how much they weigh.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 29, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Melissa McCarthy
> 
> View attachment 220825
> 
> ...


Those women aren't voluptuous,  they're fat


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> Those women aren't voluptuous,  they're fat


That's your opinion.  What is voluptuous to some isn't to others.  You like to throw the word fat around, don't you? It's not a kind word according to societal standard.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> Those women aren't voluptuous,  they're fat


I don't like all of the women on the list, but most of them, in my eyes - are awesome!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2022)

Men don't go through the hormonal swings that women do .. often resulting in fluctuating weight that can be hard to control. Also, there is PCOS, which is no picnic.

Hopefully, the day will come when we *all* are simply appreciated for our accomplishments, character, and not, how much we weigh.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 30, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I'd like to see women of all sizes, appreciated for who they are, not how much they weigh.


Appreciated, yes;  encouraged, no.  

I'd like to see women (and others) be healthy and alive..  which is a heck of a lot more important than this 'self-esteem' malarky.  

Worse, in my opinion, is the message young kids are getting from all of this..  like ads and websites that say 'This is what REAL women look like!'  
Anorexia could debilitate and even kill faster, but presenting obesity as the ideal is going to result in more and more people coping with all kinds of serious problems from heart disease to diabetes on a longterm basis.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Appreciated, yes;  encouraged, no.
> 
> I'd like to see women (and others) be healthy and alive..  which is a heck of a lot more important than this 'self-esteem' malarky.
> 
> ...


I believe it has less to do with presenting obesity as an ideal, and more to do with hopefully preventing crippling issues of low self esteem, frequently leading to substance abuse, and all too

often suicide. Many of these young people don’t make it out of adolescence. Too many times I have sat with grieving families who have lost children to drugs or suicide.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> That's your opinion.  What is voluptuous to some isn't to others.  You like to throw the word fat around, don't you? It's not a kind word according to societal standard.


I prefer 'Rubenesque.'


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2022)

​


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 30, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 227261​


I remember ads like that in comic books when I was in elementary school.  and then Twiggy came along and turned it in the opposite direction.  With this newer approach, though, during the last year or so I've been noticing ads on t.v. for products that can help people (women AND men) gain weight.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Don M. (Jun 30, 2022)

Adele is beautiful, now that she has slimmed down....Now, we're waiting for her to begin "touring" again.  We saw one of her shows about 5 years ago, and she remains our favorite.  

It's pretty normal for Seniors to put on some extra pounds, and we age, and slow down, but there is No shortage of people, of all ages, and both genders, whose belly circumference exceeds their height.  They are responsible for a major share of our health care issues.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 30, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> Those women aren't voluptuous, they're fat


I have to disagree, I like their looks.  

However I would like it better if I knew they were healthy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2022)

*Gary, I am curious? Are you a naturally slim person? I present as slender, but, ever since I was very young, I have exercised regularly. As a dancer, I am very fit, yet, if I 

regularly eat more than 1 1/2 healthy meals a day, I gain weight.  My mother could eat anything she wished right on into her nineties, she ate more than I, lol.  My tall, 

handsome  father was considerably overweight. Like him, I have the fat gene. Every Xmas, I gain ten pounds, takes months for it to disappear. *


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 30, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *Gary, I am curious? Are you a naturally slim person? I present as slender, but, ever since I was very young, I have exercised regularly. As a dancer, I am very fit, yet, if I
> 
> regularly eat more than 1 1/2 healthy meals a day, I gain weight.  My mother could eat anything she wished right on into her nineties, she ate more than I, lol.  My tall,
> 
> handsome  father was considerably overweight. Like him, I have the fat gene. Every Xmas, I gain ten pounds, takes months for it to disappear. *



relax folks, I was just trolling. But it's true those women aren't voluptuous, they are obese. They might be wonderful people and I'm not saying they aren't attractive but they're obese. Some of the pictures posted later are actual voluptuous women.
vo·lup·tu·ous
[vəˈləp(t)SH(o͞o)əs]

ADJECTIVE

curvaceous and sexually attractive (typically used of a woman).
synonyms:
curvaceous · shapely · opulent · full-figured · well formed·
[more]


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 30, 2022)

This is voluptuous


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 30, 2022)

This, not so much


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> As with everything, there are limits.
> 
> 
> View attachment 227299 View attachment 227300


This level of disrespect toward women is completely unacceptable. Regardless of size, we are all worthy of being treated as human beings, rather than mocked


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 30, 2022)

Big props to Lizzo!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 30, 2022)

chic said:


> It's not about whether or not they LOOK good. It isn't HEALTHY to be overweight.  Still, they are adults so it's their decision.



You are right. John Candy was convinced his weight was his calling card for work. He couldn't do much when it was the grim reaper who called.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 1, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> This is voluptuous





garyt1957 said:


> This, not so much


I like them both, but Peggy looks a bit too skinny to me.


squatting dog said:


> As with everything, there are limits


Not very flattering photos, but may not be bad looking women in a better light.


dseag2 said:


> Lizzo!


I like Lizzo!


chic said:


> It's not about whether or not they LOOK good. It isn't HEALTHY to be overweight.


Good point, and that is what it comes down to.  I enjoy looking at these women, but their health is more important.


----------



## Jules (Jul 4, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 227362
> You are right. John Candy was convinced his weight was his calling card for work. He couldn't do much when it was the grim reaper who called.


The studios wanted him fat.  He wasn’t allowed to lose weight.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 5, 2022)

If you have followed the stories of Adele and Rebel Wilson who lost weight ......for their health not career .... they were attacked on social media for LOSING weight..
because those who said they were fans did not like them thin...... they wanted them FAT so the overweight fans have some one to look to and identify with on TV/ movies...
I do not know about others here but i never felt i had to see someone exactly like me to enjoy entertainment........ i think the self esteem group is in overdrive and simply want overweight entertainers so the average folks do not really think they are heavy ..
MAYBE the thought is . "see this person or that person on stage/ movies   they are close to my size i am OK"   that is a RATIONALIZATION not self esteem


----------



## Serenity4321 (Jul 5, 2022)

Lee said:


> Personally for me I do not like myself with extra pounds. I am tall 5'8" and look like The Hulk if I gain too much.
> 
> We all need to accept our bodies for what they are, and that goes for both men and women.


I don't like myself with extra pounds either. I feel self-conscious and just do not enjoy shopping for clothes  as much. I am trying to figure out who, what, where caused me to be programmed to feel this way...maybe I will start a new thread...I'm 5'6" and have been up and down and prefer down 
I am happy they are making stylish plus-sized dresses


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 4, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I'd like to see women of all sizes, appreciated for who they are, not how much they weigh.


I totally agree and I feel most of the time I can accept others no matter what but when it comes to me I am still too critical..weight, clothes, hair , makeup, etc...I work on relaxing my views but struggle. I certainly am far from perfect but can not seem to give up some habits. I still will not go anywhere without fixing my is mostly when it comes to piercings and tattoos...I am working on accepting it is none of my business what others want on their bodies..


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 4, 2022)

Jeni said:


> If you have followed the stories of Adele and Rebel Wilson who lost weight ......for their health not career .... they were attacked on social media for LOSING weight..
> because those who said they were fans did not like them thin...... they wanted them FAT so the overweight fans have some one to look to and identify with on TV/ movies...


Sadly, Marvin Lee Aday, thought that losing weight would lose him both fans and recognition. He eventually lost over seventy pounds but it wasn't enough. His three hundred pound weight was about double that of which his organs, and his heart in particular, are capable of servicing. Nonetheless, living seventy-four years, most of which was on a rock & roll lifestyle ain't bad. You're wondering who he is, are you not? He's more commonly known as: Meat Loaf.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> This is voluptuous


She has wonderful Volupts, & great Tuousses.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 9, 2022)

I consider a voluptuous woman as having a curvy body. Is this a wrong assumption?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2022)

Gabourey Sidibe







I feel bad if we don't include Men


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Gabourey Sidibe
> View attachment 249603
> 
> 
> ...



Well, to sound.......polite, we can change the meaning of _"Voluptuous"_ all we want, but there is nothing voluptuous about anyone who is morbidly obese.  And there is nothing attractive about it, either.  Also nothing attractive about a much-shorter lifespan.  And there is a huge difference between someone who is 20, 30, or even 50 lbs. overweight (like the guy in the blue shirt, pictured above) & someone who is over 100 - 200 lbs overweight (like the woman pictured above).
I wanted to be clear on the meaning of "Voluptuous," (since it's so often used) so I looked it up.
What does voluptuous girl mean?
A voluptuous woman *has a soft, curved, sexually attractive body*: a voluptuous body/mouth/figure.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> Well, to sound.......polite, we can change the meaning of _"Voluptuous"_ all we want, but there is nothing voluptuous about anyone who is morbidly obese.  And there is nothing attractive about it, either.  Also nothing attractive about a much-shorter lifespan.  And there is a huge difference between someone who is 20, 30, or even 50 lbs. overweight (like the guy in the blue shirt, pictured above) & someone who is over 100 - 200 lbs overweight (like the woman pictured above).
> I wanted to be clear on the meaning of "Voluptuous," (since it's so often used) so I looked it up.
> What does voluptuous girl mean?
> A voluptuous woman *has a soft, curved, sexually attractive body*: a voluptuous body/mouth/figure.



There are some who state that Sidibe and Lizzo try to capitalize on their weight. Use it to their advantage, grossly or morbidly obese health and appearance not withstanding.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> there is nothing voluptuous about anyone who is morbidly obese.


Quite frankly, morbidly obese is a quick ride  to an early dirt-nap.   See metabolic disorders


----------

